

Stack Exchange Live Podcast Answering Questions About 40M Round - inglor
http://www.livestream.com/stackexchange

======
inglor
Here is the chat room where you can ask them questions:
[http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/512/se-
podcast](http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/512/se-podcast)

